
Apple pulls map app used in HK protests - A4ET8a8uTh0
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/10/apple-hklive-hong-kong-protest-map-app-track-ambush-police.html
======
ColinWright
Same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678)
(658 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211971)
(99 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213581)
(4 comments)

The mods have moved some comments around to concentrate the discussion, but
I'm sure there are still more submissions.

